# Single Image vs Gangsheet Pricing



## OzzieTees (Oct 18, 2015)

Does anyone else wonder how companies justify upping the price on a gangsheet purely because it has multiple designs on it rather than it actually costing them more? I need to make a 12.75 x 9 transfer, it has no more on it than a single image would and yet purely because it is made up of multiple slogans, it's going to cost $100 more - for the exact same service a single image would be.

Just bothers me, nothing I can do, but it's not really justified IMO. Your thoughts?


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

OzzieTees said:


> Does anyone else wonder how companies justify upping the price on a gangsheet purely because it has multiple designs on it rather than it actually costing them more? I need to make a 12.75 x 9 transfer, it has no more on it than a single image would and yet purely because it is made up of multiple slogans, it's going to cost $100 more - for the exact same service a single image would be.
> 
> Just bothers me, nothing I can do, but it's not really justified IMO. Your thoughts?


I don't understand it either. I can understand that they don't want to layout the gang sheet, or cut apart/trim, but if you provide the file already ganged, it should be the same as any print.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Versatrans doesn't upcharge.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

that is an odd thing to do

like splathead said versatrans does not do this, and i checked 613 originals, and they don't either

less coopers for you op (are they really $55aud for 24, or are there cheaper places?)

maybe ask their reasoning when it is the same ink/substrate (subtle way to let them know you are on to their scam)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> and i checked 613 originals, and they don't either


Actually, they do, at least when it comes to their 15 and 25 cent transfers. No ganging on those. Haven't checked his other transfers lately, but I recall they do have different prices for ganged vs non-ganged.


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

It often takes a bit more time to prepare a gang sheet with different designs to be ready for DTF printing. There are different settings and ways to produce the underbase spot channel. When there are different designs ganged together, the different spot channels required will take more time to create. This is not true for companies that create their underbase automatically. However, you will get better transfers when done manually. 

We do not charge extra for gang sheets and we do create our sport channel manually.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DonR said:


> It often takes a bit more time to prepare a gang sheet with different designs to be ready for DTF printing. There are different settings and ways to produce the underbase spot channel. When there are different designs ganged together, the different spot channels required will take more time to create. This is not true for companies that create their underbase automatically. However, you will get better transfers when done manually.
> 
> We do not charge extra for gang sheets and we do create our sport channel manually.


I don't know any DTF company upcharging for ganging. This thread is about plastisol transfers.


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

splathead said:


> I don't know any DTF company upcharging for ganging. This thread is about plastisol transfers.


The same applies to screen printing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DonR said:


> The same applies to screen printing.


Umm, no. A single multi-colored image of say 4 three inch squared elements takes the same amount of prep as a ganged image of 4 three inch squared designs.

You'll find those who don't allow ganging have way below market pricing on single image transfers. 15 cents in the case of 613 and F&M. Typically the other transfer companies with normal pricing (Versatranz, Howards, Transfer Express, Pro World, etc.) allow ganging on even their lowest priced transfers.

15 & 25 cent transfers are loss leaders. They are hoping you are ordering 3, 4 or 5 images (orders) at a time. They are hoping even more that they can fit those multiple orders on 1 large transfer sheet which they will then cut and package as separate orders. Allowing ganging would defeat that.


----------

